# A Song For Us All



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

All that talk about music made me remember this song...



The Heart of the Matter

I got the call today, I didn't wanna hear
But I knew that it would come
An old true friend of ours was talkin' on the phone
She said you found someone
And I thought of all the bad luck,
And all the struggles we went through
How I lost me and you lost you
What are these voices outside love's open door
Make us throw off our contentment
And beg for something more?

I've been learning to live without you now
But I miss you sometimes
The more I know, the less I understand
All the things I thought I knew, I'm learning them again
I've been tryin' to get down to the Heart of the Matter
But my will gets weak
And my thoughts seem to scatter
But I think it's about forgiveness
Forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore

These times are so uncertain
There's a yearning undefined
And people filled with rage
We all need a little tenderness
How can love survive in such a graceless age
And the trust and self-assurance that lead to happiness
They're the very things we kill, I guess
Pride and competition cannot fill these empty arms
And the work they put between us,
You know it doesn't keep us warm

I've been trying to live without you now
But I miss you, baby
The more I know, the less I understand
And all the things I thought I figured out, I have to learn again
I've been tryin' to get down to the Heart of the Matter
But my will gets weak
And my heart is so shattered
But I think it's about forgiveness
Forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore

All the people in your life who've come and gone
They let you down, you know they hurt your pride
Better put it all behind you; cause life goes on
You keep carrin' that anger, it'll eat you up inside

I wanna be happily everafter
And my heart is so shattered
But I know it's about forgiveness
Forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore

I've been tryin' to get down to the Heart of the Matter
Because the flesh will get weak
And the ashes will scatter
So I'm thinkin' about forgiveness
Forgiveness
Even if you don't love me anymore
Even if you don't love me anymore


----------



## GreenandBlue (Oct 20, 2009)

ouch....hurts to read those lyrics but that is a great song. Don Henley.


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

It does hurt when I read it but I also in a way take comfort from what it says...esp the line when it says that if you carry anger it will eat you up inside...


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

I remember this song. The lyrics never meant back then what they do to me today. This just cuts to the core:

I've been trying to live without you now
But I miss you, baby
The more I know, the less I understand
And all the things I thought I figured out, I have to learn again
I've been tryin' to get down to the Heart of the Matter
But my will gets weak
And my heart is so shattered
But I think it's about forgiveness
Forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

my wife popped this one on me. She evidently had a song for us that was her feelings. We have "our" song which is Bryan Adams Everything I do I do it for you. I always felt that was my song to her cause every year that song was how I lived our marriage yet she popped this one on me as we got back to gether.. I have it on my phone and play it all the time. It's one of the few things my wife has done to show her love..

Kenny Rogers Through the years.

I can't remember when you weren't there
When I didn't care for anyone but you
I swear we've been through everything there is
Can't imagine anything we've missed
Can't imagine anything the two of us can't do

Through the years, you've never let me down
You turned my life around, the sweetest days I've found
I've found with you ... Through the years
I've never been afraid, I've loved the life we've made
And I'm so glad I've stayed, right here with you
Through the years

I can't remember what I used to do
Who I trusted, who I listened to before
I swear you taught me everything I know
Can't imagine needing someone so
But through the years it seems to me
I need you more and more

Through the years, through all the good and bad
I knew how much we had, I've always been so glad
To be with you ... Through the years
It's better every day, you've kissed my tears away
As long as it's okay, I'll stay with you
Through the years


Through the years, when everything went wrong
Together we were strong, I know that I belong
Right here with you ... Through the years
I never had a doubt, we'd always work things out
I've learned what love's about, by loving you
Through the years

Through the years, you've never let me down
You've turned my life around, the sweetest days I've found
I've found with you ... Through the years
It's better every day, you've kissed my tears away
As long as it's okay, I'll stay with you
Through the years!


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow LH those are some heavy lyrics. To bad more people couldn't live their marriages by following those lyrics..


----------



## Help239 (Oct 20, 2009)

That made me sad LH. I have dozens of cards from my wife over the course of our marriage in which she professes those same thoughts. I am her rock, I am her best friend, she cannot imagne life without me, she loves the life we made, she's glad we're together. Now she's with another man and I am kicked to the side of the road. All she's sees is the bad in our marriage.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Have this one stuck in my head - Springsteen:

We said we’d walk together, come what may
If as we’re walking a hand should slip free
I’ll wait for you, and should I fall behind, wait for me

We swore we’d travel side by side
We’d help each other stay in stride
*But each lover’s steps fall so differently*
I’ll wait for you, and should I fall behind, wait for me

Everyone dreams of love, lasting and true
But you and I know what this world can do
*So lets make our steps clear that the other may see*
And I’ll wait for you, and should I fall behind, wait for me

Should we lose each other in the shadows
Of the evening trees

I’ll wait for you
Should I fall behind, wait for me

Love the Henley song too. Had it in my head a lot - but just saw this post today.
“The more I know the less I understand”
“I think its about forgiveness, even if you don’t love me anymore”


----------

